# A se întâlni cu o persoană



## Francelho

Bună! Am o îndoială: Nu știu dacă verbul 'a se întâlni' este o acțiune voluntară sau involuntară, sau amândouă. Exemple:

ACȚIUNE VOLUNTARĂ:
_Aceasta seară mă voi întâlni cu Gheorghe și-i voi spune ce cred despre el._

ACȚIUNE INVOLUNTARĂ:
_Am ieșit să mă plimb și m-am întâlnit cu verișorul meu.
_

Sunt ambele propozițiile corecte? Mulțumesc mult.


----------



## farscape

"A se întâlni" este forma reflexivă a verbului _a întâlni_. Conjugările verbului le găsești la dexonline.ro

Nu mi-e clară distincția dintre voluntar și involuntar la verbe dar ambele propoziții sunt corecte*. După mine, cele două exemple exprimă acțiuni voluntare.

* Nu chiar, vezi ce-a scris _irinet_ mai jos despre prima.

f.


----------



## Francelho

Îți mulțumesc pentru toate răspunse tale. Al doilea propoziția descrie o acțiune involuntară pentru că întâlnirea cu verișorul nu era programată; a fost o surpriză. O putem schimba așa:

_Am ieșit să mă plimb și *l-*am (găsit) *întâlnit* *pe* verișorul meu._


----------



## irinet

Bună,

În primul exemplu, 





> această seară...


 nu poate funcționa fără prepoziția *în* _această seară ... .

"_Am ieşit *într-o seară* (a se observa prepoziția 'în', sub o altă formă) şi *l-*am întâlnit *pe *..." .

După părerea mea, 'a găsi' arată o acţiune voluntară, opusă fiind celei de 'căutare'.

Pragmatic vorbind, în primul exemplu, mi-am planificat să mă întâlnesc cu X, deci, e o acțiune voluntară. În al 2-lea exemplu, 'm-am întâlnit' cu X întâmplător, deci involuntar, 'ne-am intersectat drumurile'. De reținut că ambele forme sunt reflexivul verbului 'a *se *întâlni'.

Nu este o regulă scrisă in care să apară o legătură între _reflexivitate _sau _tranzitivitate şi modul_ de întâlnire menționat "voluntar-involuntar". De altfel, o foarte bună observàție fiindcă în exemplele tale, ambele cu verbul la forma reflexivă, doar că diferite temporal, funcționează.

Ambele situații (tranzitive sau reflexive) pot arăta o acțiune "voluntară", dar nu şi reciprocă: 1. 'Hai să *ne* întâlnim diseară' (reflexiv). 2. Diseară îl voi întâlni (nereflexiv, tranzitiv) pe DiCaprio la Oscaruri" (= eu îl văd îl ştiu fiindcă este o vedetă, dar el nu mă va vedea pe mine fiindcă *nici măcar nu mă cunoaşte!*). Fără *reciprocitate.*


----------



## irinet

Poate că 'voluntar-involuntar' nu e o alegere prea fericită. Adică _întâmplător - arbitrary _or not.


----------

